# manga first chapters has lots of pages,



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

manga first chapters has lots of pages, then later chapters decrease in number.

why is it like that, some manga i read first has around 50 or 65, then succeeding chapters page count usually drop by a half.


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 30, 2011)

well not with all manga's it this
there are a lot of manga's that have the same amout of pages every chapter


----------



## Raika (Mar 30, 2011)

I've always thought that the first chapter had the most pages cos it's the chapter that decides whether people get interested in it or not. But manga like Fullmetal Alchemist has a consistent number of around 40 pages per chapter for the entire series, which makes it awesome.


----------



## OmerMe (Mar 30, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> I've always thought that the first chapter had the most pages cos it's the chapter that decides whether people get interested in it or not. But manga like Fullmetal Alchemist has a consistent number of around 40 pages per chapter for the entire series, which makes it awesome.


That's because FMA was a monthly series, where as Shonen Jump mangas such as One Piece and Toriko are released every week, thus containing less pages.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 16, 2011)

Baby Princess has chapters that are 140+ pages long usually the first chapter kind of understandable since most volumes have only 2 chapters, Vol 1 has 4 chapters and Vol 2 has 3 and some have intermissions that result in shorter chapters.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

It depends on how long it takes for a chapter to be released, but then again that's only part explanation. Sometimes they actually start off long (32-50) and get shorter (17-25) pages, don't really know why though.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 17, 2011)

I believe some mangas start out as one-shots, where it is supposed to be a one-off story and is therefore customarily longer than a normal serialized weekly chapter. If the one-shot proves to be popular, or gains enough interest to get serialized, then regular-length chapters are written. Of course it depends, as some tempers pointed out previously, whether it is published weekly or monthly. Bakuman kinda taught me that.

Chill!


----------

